# RIGHT wheel not turning/can stop with my hand (?)



## MASH (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello!

I did try searching the forum & got way too many results (500) with too many not relevant to my problem. Not even sure I have a problem - but discovered this "issue" after a hefty snow fall, one that do not recall having when using the unit previously.

I have an Ariens Deluxe 28, 921022. No wheel pins, I have the remote wheel lock lever.

I noticed that as I used the unit, it kept stopping, getting stuck anytime it encountered any resistance - and I mean ANY. I would have to push the unit really hard to get it to move - and when I looked down, I noticed the left wheel spinning furiously while the right wheel is sitting perfectly still. I seem to recall this snowblower being two-wheel drive.

I noticed if I lifted up the unit to raise the wheels off the ground, the right wheel would seem to "catch" & start to spin but at a much slower rate than the left. Not only that, I could stop the wheel entirely with my foot or hand, and even get it to turn in the opposite direction while the left is going a million miles an hour in forward gear.

Given the incredible difficulty I was having in operating this snowblower when I don't ever recall having this much difficulty before, even in worse snowstorms) I am wondering if something is wrong with the drive.

Any thoughts? :icon-cold:


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I have the same model. I assume you are behind the blower in the operating position when you refer to the "right" wheel. The left wheel is engaged/disengaged with the squeeze handle under the left hand grip. The right wheel should be engaged all the time. It's time to tip it up into the service position and pull off the belly pan and see what's going on. Once you do that, try turning the right wheel and see what's up.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Did you ever have the right wheel off for service? The wheel itself is keyed to the shaft, that could be missing. The internal sprocket (inside belly pan) that side is also keyed to the shaft. As CO snow said, look inside the belly pan and turn the wheel by hand. If you can get the wheel to spin without the shaft the wheel key is missing or broken. If the wheel makes the shaft turn and you can stop the sprocket, that key is broken or missing.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Do you use the trigger lock regularly? The reason I ask is that if you don't, perhaps you accidentally unlocked the right wheel?

Try engaging the lock (squeezing the trigger and releasing) while at the same time moving the machine forward and moving left and right slightly. You will feel if/when the wheel locks. 

This design is so you can disengage the lock and pivot the machine 180 degrees (at end of drive way for example), then re-engage the lock and continue blowing. Pivoting the machine 180 is difficult with both wheels locked, but with one wheel not locked, the machine is useless blowing snow. So if the mechanism brakes, it sucks.

I have the same mechanism on my deluxe 27. The trigger lock cable stretched on mine and I had to replace it. It was a pain in the neck to replace and adjust.

Now I just keep it locked all the time. It takes a bit more muscle to spin the machine around but it's not too bad with power to the wheels. I don't want to risk stretching the cable again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have that option on a 1027le that I'm in the process of rebuilding, The only wheel that should be free is the left when standing behind it, as said above it sounds like the key may be missing or broken, I personally have all new bushings and a new spring as mine isn't working as it should.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Sounds Ugly,,,And expensive.....Is it for sale?? Jay


----------



## MASH (Feb 10, 2017)

CO Snow said:


> I have the same model. I assume you are behind the blower in the operating position when you refer to the "right" wheel. The left wheel is engaged/disengaged with the squeeze handle under the left hand grip. The right wheel should be engaged all the time. It's time to tip it up into the service position and pull off the belly pan and see what's going on. Once you do that, try turning the right wheel and see what's up.


Thanks man! Yes, right wheel when I am in the operating position. And yes, if I lift up the unit & apply the remote wheel lock, the left wheel does stop & the right wheel turns, but again - I can stop it with my foot. That seems very odd; don't think I should be able to do that. The snowblower always wants to go right because that right wheel just has no power. I sent an email to Ariens; awaiting a response. Maybe they can at least tell me what they think is wrong so I know what to look for, assuming there is something wrong.


----------



## MASH (Feb 10, 2017)

JayzAuto1 said:


> Sounds Ugly,,,And expensive.....Is it for sale?? Jay



Not for sale. It's only 3 years old. I'll be fixing it.


----------



## MASH (Feb 10, 2017)

jtclays said:


> Did you ever have the right wheel off for service? The wheel itself is keyed to the shaft, that could be missing. The internal sprocket (inside belly pan) that side is also keyed to the shaft. As CO snow said, look inside the belly pan and turn the wheel by hand. If you can get the wheel to spin without the shaft the wheel key is missing or broken. If the wheel makes the shaft turn and you can stop the sprocket, that key is broken or missing.


Guys - you are AWESOME! I did have the wheel off - I replaced it because my dog (a very aggressively playful German shepherd) sees any tire & thinks "TOY!" He punctured the tire & HD didn't have replacement tires, so I bought the entire wheel. He bit the sidewall so can't patch it. I did order two new tires & will be putting the new one on the original wheel. Will check for the key. I don't remember any parts falling off - I was careful to put everything back on; obviously I missed something.

Thanks again!!


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

HeyMASH, That is an excellent machine. I've owned one before, Well worth fixing. Tha part is small and easily overlooked. But It's a great time to put grease on the axles so the wheels don't freeze to the axles. It also helps keep the key in place while the wheel is being installed. GLuck, Jay


----------



## MASH (Feb 10, 2017)

jtclays said:


> Did you ever have the right wheel off for service? The wheel itself is keyed to the shaft, that could be missing. The internal sprocket (inside belly pan) that side is also keyed to the shaft. As CO snow said, look inside the belly pan and turn the wheel by hand. If you can get the wheel to spin without the shaft the wheel key is missing or broken. If the wheel makes the shaft turn and you can stop the sprocket, that key is broken or missing.


:bestpost:

My friend, you are the MAN! Sure enough - the key is missing & that is the only issue. I watched the axle & while I can turn the wheel opposite the left, the axle still spins in the right direction.

I serviced that tire (the whole blower) in the fall & have since swept my garage floor multiple times, so that key is long gone. I ordered 4 new ones - just in case I ever lose one again.


Thanks so much for your expert advice!

So much for that "ugly & expensive" sounding repair what's his face talked about... I have bridge I can sell that guy, though. And a parcel of land...

Jim


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

MASH said:


> :bestpost:
> 
> My friend, you are the MAN! Sure enough - the key is missing & that is the only issue. I watched the axle & while I can turn the wheel opposite the left, the axle still spins in the right direction.
> 
> ...


LOL I can honestly say he was being sarcastic, Often times we will say "oh it's total trash, the valve cover is missing" or something similar and offer to buy.


----------



## Tara (Oct 24, 2021)

MASH said:


> :bestpost:
> 
> My friend, you are the MAN! Sure enough - the key is missing & that is the only issue. I watched the axle & while I can turn the wheel opposite the left, the axle still spins in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Do you have the part number. I believe I need the same thing.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Tara said:


> Do you have the part number. I believe I need the same thing.


Post/thread is almost 5 yr old. Member has not been back since he posted that


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Tara said:


> Do you have the part number. I believe I need the same thing


I did a quick search and I believe it's (Ariens) Part Number: *06600002*


----------

